# Do you have your house in order?



## Mr. Ed (Jul 12, 2020)

My wife and I have joint wills and burial instructions. My wife wants her ashes put into a cookie jar, I haven’t chosen my resting place.

We have money set aside in savings and a small amount in life insurance. The house and alot is payed for, next year we will downsize to one car and continue leasing a vehicle so as not to burden survivors with car payments and ownership.

we’re nearly debt free except for student loans and neither spouse is responsible for repayment of other spouse student loans.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

Student loans?  From what decade may I ask?

My son knows I want my ashes mixed with my husband's and the cat we loved so much.  My daughter's ashes are already buried at my father's heart.  I wish I had not buried them to add hers to the mix.

Then, when the ashes are all mixed, he should do whatever he thinks is best for him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2020)

No, not totally but somewhat.  I have left instructions on how to care for my pet family in case I should go before they do.  I haven't got much so most will probably go to a charity.  I still have to work on this issue.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes, we have our affairs in order.  Wills done, no debt, children informed.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

No but since we aren’t allowed to use that as an only answer I will fill it in with needless rubbish.  I probably should. Such a buzzkill!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No but since we aren’t allowed to use that as an only answer I will fill it in with needless rubbish.  I probably should. Such a buzzkill!


since when aren't we allowed to say "no" alone?  I see everyone else doing it at times.


----------



## Wren (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes all sorted here, no debts, Will written and funeral paid for, I wanted to make things as easy as I can for my daughter when the time comes, (suppose I should start sorting the wardrobes out).......


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> since when aren't we allowed to say "no" alone?  I see everyone else doing it at times.


Last week Matrix put up an announcement saying that since this was a ‘discussion forum’ that answering a simple yes or no isn’t sufficient enough. I tried to find the announcement but have had no such luck. I know I didn’t imagine it


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Last week Matrix put up an announcement saying that since this was a ‘discussion forum’ that answering a simple yes or no isn’t sufficient enough. I tried to find the announcement but have had no such luck. I know I didn’t imagine it


Well, in that case I will edit my reply since I believe I'm still able to.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Student loans?  From what decade may I ask?
> 
> My son knows I want my ashes mixed with my husband's and the cat we loved so much.  My daughter's ashes are already buried at my father's heart.  I wish I had not buried them to add hers to the mix.
> 
> Then, when the ashes are all mixed, he should do whatever he thinks is best for him.


I started community college 2009, graduated 2012, finished my Bachelors degree 2017


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes I do. Beneficiaries named in brokerages, will has been revised, although I haven't been able to have it notarized yet due to COVID. My old will still has that covered though. My burial plot, including the opening and closing costs, is payed for. My son and oldest grandson have been advised of where everything is and what to do should I become very ill and when I die. My POA and advanced directive were done 11 years ago and revised after my husband passed in 2018.


----------



## Ladybj (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes.. for the most part. If hubby goes before me, I MAY sell the house and downsize.  We need to work on burial plots. Hard to think about but need to be done.


----------



## old medic (Jul 16, 2020)

Sort of... We are redoing our wills. pre paid cremations. mostly debt free, but rebuilding our house without borrowing a mortgage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 16, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Yes.. for the most part. If hubby goes before me, I MAY sell the house and downsize.  We need to work on burial plots. Hard to think about but need to be done.


Ladybj I did it three years ago because a friend who worked in the funeral business told me how much the cost of burial plots was rising. According to what cemetery new use  there may also be an additional cost for a vault. So I strongly suggest that you purchase your plots ASAP.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Pretty much. I have a special notebook labeled Important Records, in a desk drawer that my children know about. It contains all they will need to know about banks, IRA's, people to notify, etc. 

I also have a book that I got called  I'm Dead, Now What?  It's kind of a ledger with pages to fill in important information for your survivors to know. You can get it online.

So, between the two books, I'm pretty well covered, unless my house (and desk) burn down.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Pretty much. I have a special notebook labeled Important Records, in a desk drawer that my children know about. It contains all they will need to know about banks, IRA's, people to notify, etc.
> 
> I also have a book that I got called  I'm Dead, Now What?  It's kind of a ledger with pages to fill in important information for your survivors to know. You can get it online.
> 
> So, between the two books, I'm pretty well covered, unless my house (and desk) burn down.


It’s a very good book. I got it for my parents and filled it all out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2020)

The only thing missing is a person to act as my advocate while I'm alive and as an executor to close out my estate when I die.

My grandmother always said that angels only appear when they are needed.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see if she was right.

_"I looked over Jordan, And WHAT did I see ..."_


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 31, 2020)

Although I am well past mid-life crises, however, for unknown reasons I would like to have a convertible.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Everything in order  ...


----------



## Liberty (Aug 31, 2020)

Yep, just got finished with the lawyer.  Big black book, wills  with fiduciary and medical powers of attorney signed and witnessed by 3 in the office, notarized, and the TODDS are now at the county clerk being registered.  Then we get copies of them back for our file, also. 

Feels good having it all in order for son.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

My attorneys updated my will and living will but due to COVID I haven't been able to go with my witnesses to have them notarized. I'm hoping now that things have died down a bit, I'll be able to get that done soon.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 31, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My attorneys updated my will and living will but due to COVID I haven't been able to go with my witnesses to have them notarized. I'm hoping now that things have died down a bit, I'll be able to get that done soon.


Couldn't you just go back to the attorney's offices and have them witnessed there?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Couldn't you just go back to the attorney's offices and have them witnessed there?


I am a member of Legal Shield so everything is handled by phone, email and snail mail. Their office is in another part of the state but what I love about them is the attorneys in the firm get back to clients within a couple of hours. If they've reached out and can't get you, they call a couple more times then send out a card. I've heard people say it takes days to hear from their lawyers....one friend waited months.  I have my witnesses and last time my papers were notarized by a funeral home employee so I was planning to go back there. Funeral homes have been limiting visitors plus I'd have to ride over there with my witnesses in a small car.  I'm just waiting for everyone to get more comfortable with our new normal.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm leaving my collection of single socks to my daughter.  My granddaughter gets the change under the sofa cushions.  My great-granddaughters can have my partially-finished crossword books and all the chewed pencils.

That's all I plan to have left......


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2020)

My stuff is all TOD to beneficiaries.  Every time I try to talk to my son about my eventual death he gets upset and doesn't want to talk about it, so I've created a big memo to him about things he needs to know and do.

I have a kind neighbor who will see Henry is taken care of if my son can't get here for a few days.  In the event a new loving home couldn't be found for him, the rescue he came from will always take him back and either rehome him or care for him kindly for the rest of his days.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The only thing missing is a person to act as my advocate while I'm alive and as an executor to close out my estate when I die.
> 
> My grandmother always said that angels only appear when they are needed.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see if she was right.
> 
> _"I looked over Jordan, And WHAT did I see ..."_


You could get your attorney to be your medical and fiduciary and also your guardian/ trustee if you want...presuming the attorney is several years younger...lol.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh...I thought you were commenting on my housekeeping.  In that respect, I would have to say no.  I really need to get myself moving and organize this house, even the cat is annoyed by the clutter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2020)

Liberty said:


> You could get your attorney to be your medical and fiduciary and also your guardian/ trustee if you want...presuming the attorney is several years younger...lol.


What could go wrong?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> What could go wrong?



Yup, could be risky to have what might become the power of life and death AND the powers of executor vested in one person who might be construed to have conflicting interests in your demise.

Also, having worked for attorneys for what felt like about 350 years, I seriously doubt that any attorney I've ever worked around would agree to act in both capacities because of the possibility of the appearance of a conflict of interest, unless, of course, said attorney/executor happens to be your mother. and is acting in both capacities _pro bono._


----------



## Liberty (Sep 2, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> What could go wrong?


Guess you'd need to know the ethics of your attorney??? LOL.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm leaving my collection of single socks to my daughter.  My granddaughter gets the change under the sofa cushions.  My great-granddaughters can have my partially-finished crossword books and all the chewed pencils.
> 
> That's all I plan to have left......


Amen!!!!  I plan to enjoy what I have now.  My grown kids can have whatever they find...my piggy bank, money in the bible, etc.    However if hubby goes before me, I will be fine financially. But I would miss him dearly.  We have been married so far, 36 years..


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ladybj I did it three years ago because a friend who worked in the funeral business told me how much the cost of burial plots was rising. According to what cemetery new use  there may also be an additional cost for a vault. So I strongly suggest that you purchase your plots ASAP.


Hubby has informed me DO NOT spend a lot of money on a funeral for me.. I won't.  IMO, fancy funerals are for the living.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Pretty much. I have a special notebook labeled Important Records, in a desk drawer that my children know about. It contains all they will need to know about banks, IRA's, people to notify, etc.
> 
> I also have a book that I got called  I'm Dead, Now What?  It's kind of a ledger with pages to fill in important information for your survivors to know. You can get it online.
> 
> So, between the two books, I'm pretty well covered, unless my house (and desk) burn down.


I may look into getting the book.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Our wills are made, we're debt free, plan to be cremated. Unless I develop dementia, in which case I told my daughter to take me on an Alaskan cruise and leave me on the lido deck with a pitcher of margaritas.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2020)

The will is done, but it needs revision.  The living will is done.  No one but my husband has permission to make decisions for me if I'm incapacitated.  I'd trust the state more than I would his kids.  We are to be cremated, but I realize once I'm dead, it really doesn't matter.  We won't have funerals.  If I die alone and no one finds me for a long time it really doesn't matter.  I won't have any more use of the body.

As for the house I live in, it could used a good vacuuming.  Grin.


----------



## Jules (Sep 3, 2020)

Absolutely don’t want any money spent on me other than those few bucks for a minimal cremation.  

I need to review a few things in my will just to ensure they’re correct.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 4, 2020)

I have a question for all of you. We have our wills done also and sent a copy to my dad and my younger brother and sister-in-law (they were executors).  Next thing I know, both of them are screaming because they didn't like who we were leaving our assets to (not them). I was flabbergasted! I didn't think wills were to be opened until your death! Am I just naive? We have since removed my brother and sister-in-law as executors and told them all to destroy the wills they have. Of course they wanted to know who the new executors are and how we changed our wills. I refuse to tell them! We have now only filed a copy with our attorney and local Probate Court.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> The will is done, but it needs revision.  The living will is done.  No one but my husband has permission to make decisions for me if I'm incapacitated.  I'd trust the state more than I would his kids.  We are to be cremated, but I realize once I'm dead, it really doesn't matter.  We won't have funerals.  If I die alone and no one finds me for a long time it really doesn't matter.  I won't have any more use of the body.
> 
> As for the house I live in, it could used a good vacuuming.  Grin.


Love your reply, sounds alot like us! Hubby was against being cremated until he found out the average price for a funeral and casket and burial, then he said "He** NO I'm not spending money like that after I'm dead, Cremate me too!"


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> I have a question for all of you. We have our wills done also and sent a copy to my dad and my younger brother and sister-in-law (they were executors).  Next thing I know, both of them are screaming because they didn't like who we were leaving our assets to (not them). I was flabbergasted! I didn't think wills were to be opened until your death! Am I just naive? We have since removed my brother and sister-in-law as executors and told them all to destroy the wills they have. Of course they wanted to know who the new executors are and how we changed our wills. I refuse to tell them! We have now only filed a copy with our attorney and local Probate Court.



If you sent copies to family members, I don't understand why you are surprised they opened them.  The official original will isn't opened until after death, depending of course on the laws of your state.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 5, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> I have a question for all of you. We have our wills done also and sent a copy to my dad and my younger brother and sister-in-law (they were executors).  Next thing I know, both of them are screaming because they didn't like who we were leaving our assets to (not them). I was flabbergasted! I didn't think wills were to be opened until your death! Am I just naive? We have since removed my brother and sister-in-law as executors and told them all to destroy the wills they have. Of course they wanted to know who the new executors are and how we changed our wills. I refuse to tell them! We have now only filed a copy with our attorney and local Probate Court.


Our attorney advised us not to share with son the contents of the will "in case we changed our minds" about 
beneficiaries and/or trustee.  We only have one son and we are close with him so that probably wouldn't be a problem. You can check in your state about possibly filing TODs for real estate, and most all other assets in order to avoid probate.  We did:

https://www.thebalance.com/what-is-...he firm. The process does not require probate.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 5, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Our attorney advised us not to share with son the contents of the will "in case we changed our minds" about
> beneficiaries and/or trustee.  We only have one son and we are close with him so that probably wouldn't be a problem. You can check in your state about possibly filing TODs for real estate, and most all other assets in order to avoid probate.  We did:
> 
> https://www.thebalance.com/what-is-a-transfer-on-death-or-tod-account-3505253#:~:text=When the account owner dies, a TOD account,the firm. The process does not require probate.



It's bad enough the way families fight over your stuff after you're dead; you sure don't want them to be doing it while you are still alive!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Hubby has informed me DO NOT spend a lot of money on a funeral for me.. I won't.  IMO, fancy funerals are for the living.


I'm Muslim and we don't believe in cremation. We also don't believe in fancy funerals. Everything is simple...right down to the pine box and the funeral service. We're wrapped in white sheets and there is no viewing (exception very close family members can before others are allowed to enter for the service). But we must be buried.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 6, 2020)

Won't be any fights about who gets what and how much.

Going to take it all with me.....might have to book a larger suite, though.

As it stands now.......x step kids benefit.......tough call on my part.......they didn't have any use for me when they were my so called step kids......and still don't.......no contact whats so ever.

It's in the back of my mind, whether i leave the will as is or revise.......tough call, just not sure, see how i feel as time goes on.


----------



## Jules (Sep 6, 2020)

Nothing says you have to leave it all to them.  You can split it many ways.  If the money came from their father, it would seem logical to give it to them.  Don’t wait too long to make your decisions, just in case.  Also make sure you have a respected person for your POA for health.  Worrisome thoughts.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 7, 2020)

We're working on it - offices have been closed but I suppose we should get back to making sure we're up-to-date in our new state.

One note to all, from the voice of experience:  DO NOT NAME MINOR AGED CHILDREN AS BENEFICIARIES FOR ANY MONEY OR INVESTMENT ACCOUNTS!   DH's aunt did that for our sons and we ended up in COURT every year to account for it.  (AKA "Gary Coleman Law" after a child actor whose parents spent HIS money)  Leave it in trust or to the parents you trust, with instructions that it be used for school tuition or house payment or whatever.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 7, 2020)

Myquest55 said:


> We're working on it - offices have been closed but I suppose we should get back to making sure we're up-to-date in our new state.
> 
> One note to all, from the voice of experience:  DO NOT NAME MINOR AGED CHILDREN AS BENEFICIARIES FOR ANY MONEY OR INVESTMENT ACCOUNTS!   DH's aunt did that for our sons and we ended up in COURT every year to account for it.  (AKA "Gary Coleman Law" after a child actor whose parents spent HIS money)  Leave it in trust or to the parents you trust, with instructions that it be used for school tuition or house payment or whatever.



Always check to see what the laws are in your state regarding this sort of thing.  Probate and estate laws are generally state law and vary from state to state.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 8, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Always check to see what the laws are in your state regarding this sort of thing.  Probate and estate laws are generally state law and vary from state to state.


I am pretty sure that is a national thing!  We have seen it everywhere we've been and had to go to court all those places.  It is designed to protect children EVERYWHERE.  Has nothing to do with probate or estate law and everything to do with the fact it is the CHILD'S money and the parents are prevented from spending it - without the child's permission.  If our children were unhappy, for any reason, in how we invested (you have limited options BTW)  they could easily SUE us once they turned 18!!   Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2020)

Nevertheless it is always wise to check what one's state laws are before making decisions about beneficiaries.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 8, 2020)

I agree with you there, Butterfly!  However, the state where the beneficiaries live can also matter.  We had to go to court to become our own children's court-appointed-guardians so we could receive $$ from an estate in another state.  We had to petition our entire family and prayed that no one would object (they didn't)  It is a  MAJOR hassle!  Easier if the aunt would have told my husband how she wanted the $$ split and left it to him.  (of course, she had to be able to trust him)

In most jurisdictions, in the interest of protecting the assets of a minor, state law requires that a guardian be appointed to administer the proceeds payable to the minor child.           
If a guardian is not already in place, your next of kin will have to undergo the time and expense of appointing a guardian to receive and administer the proceeds.           
Once a court appoints a legal guardian of the minor’s estate, that guardian will control the money for the minor’s benefit until he or she reaches the age of majority, depending on state law.


----------



## Pixelfun (Jan 24, 2021)

Halfway there. It’s top goal for this year. Hoping to have it all on paper.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 24, 2021)

Made it simple. Pay on death to two girls. Cremation with simple service.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

My "house" is tiny but it is in order. Everyone who matters in this regard knows what to do and are grateful it won't take much effort.


----------



## jalou65 (Jan 26, 2021)

My husband & I have everything in order in a nice neat notebook for our son.  I want to be cremated, no funeral, & my ashes scattered in the Smoky Mountains.  We visit there frequently so I've even picked out the exact spot.  I just hope I outlive my 3 old cats.  Each of them are weird in their own way & any sort of change would be very traumatic for them.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

Hmmm! I thought this thread was actually about the order of our house, not death, so I will change my answer to no. 
Cheerful topic.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Ours are. No debt, instructions known (cremation for both, ashes held and then buried together when both are deceased) no showings, grave side service only, all paid for.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 27, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> My wife and I have joint wills and burial instructions. My wife wants her ashes put into a cookie jar, I haven’t chosen my resting place.
> 
> We have money set aside in savings and a small amount in life insurance. The house and alot is payed for, next year we will downsize to one car and continue leasing a vehicle so as not to burden survivors with car payments and ownership.
> 
> we’re nearly debt free except for student loans and neither spouse is responsible for repayment of other spouse student loans.


Here in Canada once you die your student loans are erased. The government student loans at least. I’m 51 and plan to be in school full time into my 60’s. Part of me of course wants to have as many years left as it takes to pay them off and part of me wants to depart owing the government a lot of money.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 27, 2021)

*Yes, I spent the months after Rick died (with no will) getting my stuff together. Neither of us had children. My niece is pretty much designated to be "in charge" when I go.  She is beneficiary to what $$ I have.  She is set as a contact for medical and other things.  
When I go, I will be cremated (as Rick was), and she will buy a spot in the mausoleum where my parents are, and put us both there together.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)

I thought I had my house in order but when I went into my iDrive (digital storage site not connected to Apple), I realized there were some old forms I needed to delete and some updated ones I needed to upload.  I also have to make arrangements to get my updated will notarized.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 29, 2021)

I agree with my wife to have access to all of my digital accounts and subscriptions, Amazon prime, Netflix, VPN and email passwords so she may close them should I become incapacitated.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 5, 2021)

We have paid for our cremations, own our home and vehicle outright.  The only bills we have are the normal utilities.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 6, 2021)

mrstime said:


> We have paid for our cremations, own our home and vehicle outright.  The only bills we have are the normal utilities.


I am 61 years young but when I grow up I am going to be financially like you


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 6, 2021)

No house, no need to worry about order.  Let the good times roll....


----------



## Liberty (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, we are all "legally" ready...papers signed and sealed.  Glad it is all done and country clerked stamped!


----------



## twinkles (Mar 7, 2021)

do your children have to pay off your credit cards after your death?


----------



## twinkles (Mar 7, 2021)

how do you go about selling a cemetary plot?


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Mar 7, 2021)

We don’t, but should. We have our wills which state our desires for burial and the children’s care, but since our children are only 9 and 13 we haven’t discussed what we want with them. We should start getting this down on paper because once they are a bit older we will want them to know about our wishes.


----------



## charry (Mar 7, 2021)

Nope ....Gonna leave all my debt to the 4 sons ......


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah. Went to lawyer several years back and set up revocable trusts along with powers of attorney and health related documents. No probate, no problems for whomever is left.  Just have to get out of the house and into an apartment to really make it easy for either of us, or relatives.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2021)

twinkles said:


> do your children have to pay off your credit cards after your death?


In most states, children of the deceased have no obligation _personally _to pay off debts of a parent, unless the children have co-signed for said debt.  HOWEVER, the estate of the deceased is obligated to pay off debts before distribution to the heirs.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 13, 2021)

I never married so there is noone to bury me! So I have arranged and payed for my cremation. The burial place will be taken care of by local veterans organizations (you have to let other people help). As  to the house? well I rent so there is nothing to do their. and since I have no heirs there is nothing I have nor any one to leave anything to!


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2021)

I hope so, I think so.


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

VA will plop me down at good ol' Fort Ord nice and close to home.
As for my earthly possessions, everything goes to my son.
EZ


----------



## garyt1957 (May 9, 2021)

twinkles said:


> do your children have to pay off your credit cards after your death?


No, that will come out of any assets you have, but htey're not responsible for debts beyond your assets.


----------



## tbeltrans (May 9, 2021)

My wife and I chose a long time ago to live debt-free, mortgage paid off 10 years early, no car payments (we always pay cash for our cars), no student loans (we worked our way through college), and credit cards having zero balance at the end of the month.  

I have been told, half-jokingly (I hope) that this is un-American since my baby boomer generation seems to embrace debt with a passion.  It is so good to read here a number of folks who have chosen not to go down that path.  

We have all we own set up in a trust and wills and medical directives, and a much younger relative saddled with taking care of disseminating the booty upon our demise.  We will be cremated and our ashes stored at Ft. Snelling cemetery since I am a veteran. 

Tony


----------



## Chet (May 9, 2021)

I have no debt. I gave my nephew, my sole heir, written instructions as to where all important documents are, keys and other things. If it was just told verbally, he would not remember nor would most people. I'm re-thinking the disposition of my remains. Originally, I planned to be buried in a cemetary where vets don't pay. Instead I'm thinking cremation and ashes sprinkled in the grass next to my father where the family is buried.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 12, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I never married so there is noone to bury me! So I have arranged and payed for my cremation. The burial place will be taken care of by local veterans organizations (you have to let other people help). As  to the house? well I rent so there is nothing to do their. and since I have no heirs there is nothing I have nor any one to leave anything to!


Heh, kinda similar here. I do have a will but I don’t like it. I have a house and a lot of other stuff but I have no kids and no idea how to dispose of everything. Plus I really don’t care.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 12, 2021)

Some funerals we have been to are incredibly over the top productions with videos, photos, speakers etc, with a price tag to match so we have opted for a 'no service' funeral that seems to be catching on.   From one of the ads

In Sydney, our direction cremation service costs *$1,899* and includes:


transfer of your loved one into our care (24/7)
private cremation at Macarthur Grange Crematorium
all required paperwork and registrations
ashes returned to your family
What do you think of this idea?


----------



## Warrigal (May 12, 2021)

Autumn said:


> Oh...I thought you were commenting on my housekeeping.  In that respect, I would have to say no.  I really need to get myself moving and organize this house, even the cat is annoyed by the clutter.


I had the same thought. My house won't be in order until I sort out the pantry cupboard, chucking out all the jars etc that i never use and will never use. Then I will declutter the kitchen benches by finding everything space in the decluttered pantry. Does that make any sense or am I the only one this disorganised.

However after I am dead, and even before, my family will benefit from our organised paperwork.
A set of colour coded folders with important documents and paper work for

Wills.... tick
Power of Attorney... tick
Medical guardianship... tick
Copy of deed to our property... tick
Funeral plan arranged and paid for... tick
Health records for each of us... tick
Details of banking, household expenses, investments... tick.
Important certificates... tick

Anything else I will trust to the family to make wise decisions on my behalf.
I don't want to tie their hands behind their backs because inevitably circumstances change.


----------



## Pixelfun (May 12, 2021)

Working on it now.
Updating Wills. No more personal debt (some lingering liable Business debt). Haven't had conversation with our kids, our daughter gives us a hard time whenever it's brought up.


----------

